# Advice Please ;)



## Graham1988 (Sep 14, 2011)

hey guys/gals, what advice could any of give me if i was going to get my first bird??? ive been thinking about one of those minature owls lol but i want to know advice lol for the experience of you guys/gals any info would be highly appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You need to provide more info. Do you want a bird as a companion in the home, as an aviary bird, a bird for falconry, etc?


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i'm guessing you aren't ready for a small owl species.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

The smaller the bird of prey, the more difficult they are to keep alive if you intend to fly them. If you want an aviary bird only, I'd still get a fair sized owl as they will be a bit more rugged for a novice keeper. I would find a good falconry centre and at the very least do a day course there, when I did my Lantra award, I actually decided not to get a hawk once I realised how much was involved. That was back in 2008 and I do now have a hawk (and a very good mentor to keep me on the straight and narrow) and tomorrow I am taking on an eagle owl :flrt:


----------



## Graham1988 (Sep 14, 2011)

hey guys, thanks for the replys and info, i think ill pass on the mini owl then as i dont have much experiencehowever what would be the best first bird for me to get?? i am looking for a bird as a companion aswell as being able to fly as i have alot of land near to where i stay??


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

Do you wish to hunt with it?


----------



## Graham1988 (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah hopefully lol ive never had a bird, its always been reptiles, however i have always wanted one and ive only recently moved to a new house that is nearer alot of farm land, so if i could train it to hunt ect then it would be a bonus


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

The best bird to start with would be a redtail buzzard. The Harris is easy to train but not easy to train well. The problems with the Harris are due to it being a social bird that hunts in a group.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

No point getting an owl if you want to hunt. You will drive yourself mad trying. :whistling2: Go for a redtail or a harris if hunting is your thing. Well, do a course, experience day, whatever it takes as you don't seem too set on what it is you are wanting. You might meet a particular bird and decide you want an owl so much you can forget the hunting or vice versa.


----------



## Graham1988 (Sep 14, 2011)

excellent guys thanks, yeah im definately goona do a course on them so i can learn wots wot, but was just trying to get some info beforehand lol, cheers guys :2thumb:: victory:


----------

